# donner suite



## framboise

Hola a tod@s,

Podeis ayudarme la expresion "donner suite"?

Contexto: "Souhaitez-vous que l’on vous informe de la *suite donnée* à votre suggestion ? " 

Sé lo que significa, pero no sé muy bien como decirlo en español!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Desea usted mantenerse al corriente del seguimiento dado a su sugerencia ?


Pero es más adecuado todavía:


¿Desea usted mantenerse al corriente del curso dado a su sugerencia ?

o

¿Desea usted mantenerse al corriente de los resultados de su sugerencia ?


Yo me quedaría con las dos últimas, pues la primera me saió por influencia del catalán.
-


----------



## framboise

Gracias DomTom,

"Seguimiento" es la palabra que tenia en mente


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, pero ya digo, mejor las otras dos, la del _seguimiento_ suena a francés o catalán.


----------



## framboise

.... no habia leido el mensaje entero. Si, me suenan mejor las dos ultimas opciones, no habia dado con ellas!

Gracias ;-)


----------



## GURB

Hola
* Desea Vd. que se le informe del curso dado a su sugerencia.
*Perdona Domtom no me había fijado en tu propuesta que me parece corresponder exactamente a la frase inicial.


----------



## totor

framboise said:


> Souhaitez-vous que l’on vous informe de la *suite donnée* à votre suggestion ?



*Donner suite* a secas es *dar curso*, pero en esta frase convienen más las propuestas de Domtom. O, en todo caso, otra opción:

*¿Desea usted que lo mantengamos al tanto del resultado de su sugerencia?*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La propuesta de Totor es la que hubiera puesto yo. Resulta más habitual y no sé, me convence más. (un buen argumento, verdad? )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## NOEMIBLANCO

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos dias,

Alquien podría traducirme esta contestación:

Nous ne donnerons pas suite.  En vous remerciant.  

La pregunta era :
Si vous palit, dis-moi si vous avons quelque nouvelle pour notre offre 707001-B du darnier 02.07.2007.

GRacias a todos

NOEMI


----------



## omep

Hola, buenos días,

donner suite à : *dar curso a*

Un saludo.


----------



## NOEMIBLANCO

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Tatiana4141

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un contrato de un banco....

"donner suite à une demande d'abonnement au Service"

"No dar de alta la solicitud en el Servicio" 
??¿¿¿


Gracias/merci


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Tatiana*:

_aceptar a trámite_


----------



## Pinairun

Cursar

Salut


----------



## Tatiana4141

Gracias a los dos, pero cual creeis que es la mejor???

merci


----------



## Pinairun

No es por arrimar el ascua a mi sardina, pero "aceptar a trámite" me parece propio de la Administración (ministerios, instituciones...)
Sin embargo, cursar o dar curso podría usarse en relaciones más "cercanas", como pueden ser las que tenemos con un banco.

De todas formas, deberíamos esperar otras opiniones. ¿Te parece bien?
Saludos


----------



## Domtom

A lo mejor tienes razón. Ya se ha discutido otras veces, y sí que se dio _cursar_, _dar curso_. Como dices, esperemos a los demás.


----------



## rolandbascou

donner suite dans ce cas, simplement "tramitar"


----------



## Tatiana4141

mil gracias!!!!!


----------



## franlem2

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenos días, 

En la frase "    Si vous donnez une suite favorable au dossier présenté pour la location de l’appartement calle Leon n°9 2° planta, notre fils François pourra vous remettre la somme demandée ,  en espèces, dès aujourd’hui.", ¿cómo traduciríais "si vous donnez une suite favorable" ? 


Muchas gracias.​


----------



## andylopez

En el lenguaje específico que se usa en los contratos, aquí decimos "*dar un curso favorable a ...*".

Pero en lenguaje común es simplemente "*aceptar las condiciones*", ni más ni menos.


----------



## franlem2

Muchas gracias andylopez.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: *si atiende favorablemente el expediente...*


----------



## franlem2

Te agradezco, GURB.


----------



## acowintheweb

¿alguien me puede traducir esto?

_Compte tenu des délais nous ne donnons pas suite à votre proposition_
 
entiendo algo así como "teniendo en cuenta el plazo, no aprobamos vuestra propuesta" pero no estoy segura. gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Al cabo de 380 mensajes aún no sabes poner un título en los foros? ¿Ni explicar el contexto?  

He unido tu mensaje a este hilo, imagino que sería ésta la expresión que te planteaba problemas en esta frase. Si no es así, dímelo, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## pontusveteris

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, en esta frase ¿cómo traduciríais "donner suite"?
_Si vous recevez un appel demandant les chiffres de votre carte bancaire ou de rappeler un numéro en "08", veuillez ne pas donner suite. PriceMinister n'est en aucun cas responsable de cet appel._
¿Sería algo así como "no hagáis caso"? No me parece una traducción muy adecuada pero no se me ocurre otra cosa... Ninguna de las traducciones dadas para otros contextos aquí arriba me parece válida para este... ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## totor

Sí, sería algo así como lo que tú dices.

Aquí tienes la fórmula que utiliza un banco determinado:

*ADVERTENCIA
EL ENVÍO DEL PRESENTE CORREO ELECTRÓNICO NO INCLUYE LA SOLICITUD DE NINGÚN TIPO DE INFORMACIÓN POR ESTE MEDIO DE COMUNICACIÓN. LOS BANCOS DEL GRUPO […] NUNCA LE SOLICITARÁN INFORMACIÓN PERSONAL VÍA E-MAIL, NI POR PÁGINAS DE INTERNET REFERENCIALES DESDE SU E-MAIL. POR LO CUAL, ANTE LA LLEGADA DE UNA COMUNICACIÓN QUE LE PAREZCA NO HABITUAL O LE SOLICITEN INFORMACIÓN PERSONAL, LE RECOMENDAMOS NO RESPONDER NI INGRESAR EN EL MISMO DATOS CONFIDENCIALES Y/O CLAVES DE ACCESO.*

Y aquí otra similar:

LE RECORDAMOS QUE, CON EL FIN DE INTENTAR RESGUARDAR SU SEGURIDAD, EN LOS E-MAILS QUE BANCO […] LE ENVÍE NO SOLICITARÁ NINGÚN TIPO DE INGRESO DE DATOS, NI INCLUIRÁ EN LOS MISMOS LINKS DIRECTOS A PÁGINAS EN INTERNET QUE SE LOS SOLICITEN. POR ELLO, LE SUGERIMOS NUNCA PROVEER INFORMACIÓN VÍA E-MAIL O ACCEDIENDO A LINKS DIRECTOS CONTENIDOS EN E-MAILS, INCLUSO CUANDO LA INFORMACIÓN FUERA APARENTEMENTE SOLICITADA POR BANCO […]


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra posibilidad:

*- No den curso a las peticiones...*


----------

